# Playing with water drops



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, was bored this evening and reading up on various techniques ive not tried yet, so it was into the kitchen to play with some water drops in the sink.

put some water into the bottom of a ceramic dish, and dripped water in then just set my camera on continuous burst of 4 or 5 photos at a time (flash on).

these were the best two out the 20 or 30 i took:

basic ripple:


ripple 1 by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr

And a crowning shot:


whitesplash by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr

I then decided the white backghround was boring and decided to try one i had seen before done with foreign currency, so emptied the change dish into the ceramic dish, and tried again:

drip shot:


coindrip2 by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr

and a crowning again:


coinsplash 2 by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr

As you can see, i didnt have quite enough coins 

comments welcomed, but for a first attempt and with only the most basic equipment, Im fairly happy :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

add a drop of washing-up liquid to change the surface tension and re-try. It also helps if your water is "faster", so dropping from a height. Generally means the bathroom 

Bret


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work there buddie love the pictures.

im enjoying the pictures coming from people on here show we all done have just one talent


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> add a drop of washing-up liquid to change the surface tension and re-try. It also helps if your water is "faster", so dropping from a height. Generally means the bathroom
> 
> Bret


Some good tips as always Bret, thanks :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that looks great mick..

thats not his change dish.. thats the contents of his wallet...
all this detailing lark leaves us skint :lol:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Dropping food colouring gives interesting results. Off camera flash works a treat too.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> that looks great mick..
> 
> thats not his change dish.. thats the contents of his wallet...
> all this detailing lark leaves us skint :lol:


Cheers buddy, too right it leaves us skint. and what I dont spend on detailing, the missus pilfers :lol:



Serapth said:


> Dropping food colouring gives interesting results. Off camera flash works a treat too.


Ive seen a few guys over on TP doing the food colouring thing with good results, but I didnt have any to hand.

Same with off camera flash, dont have that either (yet)

pictures above were taken on a bog standard camera with a kit lens, and using only an LED lenser P7 for illumination :thumb:



DJ1989 said:


> Nice work there buddie love the pictures.
> 
> im enjoying the pictures coming from people on here show we all done have just one talent


cheers :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Nice attempt  TRy using milk as it splashes much better:thumb:
Phil


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

GIZTO29 said:


> Nice attempt  TRy using milk as it splashes much better:thumb:
> Phil


I DID try it with some simoniz car wash I had lying last night  (colour was good, but the results never really turned out, need more light to improve the shots) :thumb:

quite addictive trying to find new liquids/backgrounds to use.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

They are pretty impressive mate, I know how hard this is, I have done it a few times before.:wall:

I did it dropping a strawberry into a glass of lemonade too. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> They are pretty impressive mate, I know how hard this is, I have done it a few times before.:wall:
> 
> I did it dropping a strawberry into a glass of lemonade too. :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


cheers buddy,

interesting idea, might look good if the timing is right :thumb:


----------

